# Looking boer goats minnesota central



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking for doe or wether kids in central Minnesota. We are north of the cities let me know what you have thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck on your search!


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Did you find anything? We are located about 2 hours from the cities.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Just judged a show up there and there are some good animals. Check the ABGA website and look for the show results...contact some of the breeders up that way and see what they have.


----------



## alliecat23 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have found a few boers.. Our people selling "meat goats" but they are pygmys. Not much around my neck of the woods


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

There is a farm in Medford that has good goats. I bought two doelings from them. I don't know if I still have their number or not.


----------

